# Roadie buys MTB shocker!! : Turning to the dark side!!



## RSV_Ecosse (8 Mar 2010)

Having convinced myself that I was a roadie through and through I have gotten curious as to what all this MTB off road thingybob is all about.

To which end since I'm now able to grab another bike on my works Cyclescheme I ordered one of these beasties today :-





I toyed with the idea of getting a new hybrid - Cannondale Badboy looked good. Then my thoughts drifted to a cyclocross and eventually, drawn in by the Cube website and its presentation, I gave in and sucumbed to the evil MTB thoughts I was having. I'm feeling a bit strange when I say "I can't wait" to get sat on the thing and ride it. 

Anyone here ride an Acid?. Thoughts on it?.


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2010)

High on my list those Acids - very nice... Blingy as well.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (8 Mar 2010)

Yeah, they do look really good!!. I'll be perfectly honest and admit that the looks/bling factor had me sold from the word go. They look great in the pics, even better in the flesh.


----------



## gaz (8 Mar 2010)

I was a dirt jumper through and through.. off roading is great. something i always try to do when the weather is nice!


----------



## fisha (8 Mar 2010)

Looks a nice bike. 

I went a long road ride with the brother in law yesterday, and he had a cube peleton. Basically the same spec as I was riding, but i couldn't help look at it and think

"nice bike"

all the way through the day.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Cubist (9 Mar 2010)

Did someone say Cube Acid?


----------



## bauldbairn (9 Mar 2010)

Nice Bike! 

Just had a look on the Cube website - very interesting.


----------



## GilesM (9 Mar 2010)

All of the Cube bikes always look really good, I'd say it will be just perfect to get yourself into mountain biking. You're nice and close to Carron Valley, not he best trail centre, but alright to get the feel of this off road stuff.

Have Fun.


----------



## 02GF74 (9 Mar 2010)

chain reaction sell Cubes - deffo look good in the photo ... and they may have some Cubes in a Sale, hopefully you knew that or else did research on t'web for best price.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (9 Mar 2010)

Yeah, did a good bit of digging around and my local dealer was spot on with the price for the Acid 2010.


----------



## Kirstie (9 Mar 2010)

it's funny. mtb'ers call road 'the dark side'. 
looks like a nice bike.


----------



## Norm (9 Mar 2010)

After today's little run, I think it should be the "damp side". Still some sticky mud out there, not sure I could throw a bike which looked that good at the countryside.


----------



## Trumpettom001 (9 Mar 2010)

agreed - i'd just let it sit in my room, collecting dust, as i'd be too scared to get it dirty..


----------



## 02GF74 (10 Mar 2010)

^^^^ you have to learn go...


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (12 Mar 2010)

Road bikes, MTB's, whatever
 

Dark side, the only true one this is! - Even Yoda says so

Take all engineering principles, throw themn out of the window, and put a 12 year old on the resulting carbuncle

Anything else is just a matter of taste

And who called it "Hector"???


----------



## Debian (12 Mar 2010)

Norm said:


> After today's little run, I think it should be the "damp side". Still some sticky mud out there, not sure I could throw a bike which looked that good at the countryside.





Trumpettom001 said:


> agreed - i'd just let it sit in my room, collecting dust, as i'd be too scared to get it dirty..



No point having such a bike if you're not prepared to get it dirty / scratched.

Only had my FSR XC a few months and I noticed that the paintwork is already looking a little modified!


----------



## stumpy (12 Mar 2010)

ride it up to a thorn bush...throw it in the middle and then drag it out....that way you won't be scared of scratching it while your riding and you can concenterate on loving the riding and not worrying about the paint work.....

I'm also a roadie and a MTB'r...so a double darkside then..


----------



## mr Mag00 (12 Mar 2010)

nice hardtail, i must be bi-polar then as both forms of cycle in my garage!


----------



## Norm (12 Mar 2010)

stumpy said:


> I'm also a roadie and a MTB'r...so a double darkside then..


One of each and a cross-breed for me.... double darkside with a darkside coating?


----------



## stumpy (13 Mar 2010)

Norm said:


> One of each and a cross-breed for me.... double darkside with a darkside coating?



Duno about hybreds...thats a bit wierd.....


----------



## Norm (13 Mar 2010)

stumpy said:


> Duno about hybreds...thats a bit wierd.....


Hybrids? I don't even know what that term means. (see Norm posts passim for further information  )

Cyclo-cross for me, thanks.


----------



## the_bing (21 Mar 2010)

flinkin blip! that looks well nice!! want one, want one, want one...


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (25 Mar 2010)

Update!!

Been informed its now on order and should arrive next week. Only annoying thing is I'm off on holiday next week till the end of the week so won't see it until Friday or the weekend. Damn!!. 

Can't wait till this thing arrives. And it could get yet more expensive. Been browsing online at Cube accessories and of course I'm going to need new MTB SPD pedals and shoes. The wife is going to love this.


----------



## hotmetal (26 Mar 2010)

RSV_Ecosse said:


> I'm going to need new MTB SPD pedals and shoes.



Hey, I bet you can't wait! That looks a really sweet bike. 

Yes, you most probably will need new pedals and shoes. They don't have to cost the earth though - I've got Crank Bros Candys or Smartys on all my bikes (road and mtb) - eggbeater style clips with a small platform. The Smartys are the same as Candy Cs but not rebuildable. They're about £35, and I just have the one pair of shoes. (Well, actually I've got some hard soled shoes for proper riding and some casual trainer style ones for the commute, so only one type of cleat to worry about).


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (1 Apr 2010)

Cheers, I grabbed a pair of Shimano 520 SPD's on eBay for £19.99. White coloured so go great with the Acid. Got a pair of Shimano M121 shoes to go with them too.

My Cube arrived this morning, started a new thread *HERE*


----------



## Fletch456 (2 Apr 2010)

Am looking at getting an MTB at the moment RSV and that is just gorgeous! My LBS didn't have one (or any Cube) when I tested 4 bikes yesterday but if they had had I'd have fallen in love.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (2 Apr 2010)

Fletch456 said:


> Am looking at getting an MTB at the moment RSV and that is just gorgeous! My LBS didn't have one (or any Cube) when I tested 4 bikes yesterday but if they had had I'd have fallen in love.



Ta. Yep, the Acid is stunning in the flesh. Quality bikes. 

I got mine from Hargroves Cycles in Southampton. Very helpful bunch, really chuffed with their service. They are doing 0% finance deals at the moment so it was the best way to go for me as my work knocked me back for a second bike on the Cyclescheme. I already got my Pinarello roadie in 2008 on the scheme but my HR department have decided that we need to wait 3 years between vouchers because they say the scheme is hammering their budget.

3 other guys on my watch got Cubes on the scheme and I fancied one too so I decided just to bite the bullet and grab one myself. 

The other 3 got Cube Analogues and one got a Cube LTD Comp.


----------



## Norm (2 Apr 2010)

RSV_Ecosse said:


> I got mine from Hargroves Cycles in Southampton.


That's a ruddy long walk from Bonnybridge, Scotland.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (2 Apr 2010)

LOL!!.

Yeah, well they were the only ones Google threw up as doing zero percent finance on Cubes, hence the reason for choosing them. 

I rather doubt the Acid's first service will be getting done there though.


----------



## Norm (3 Apr 2010)

A fairly good round trip, but you'd need to start cycling with -350 miles on the clock or you'll be over the recommended distance.


----------



## Globalti (4 Apr 2010)

I've been a fanatical MTBer for 21 years but in the last year I've gone further and further over to the true dark side of road riding. I was getting stale and fed up with riding the same routes with the same crew, getting filthy and then having to come home, clean the bike and myself and my kit and the attrition rate on gear was huge - round here it's very gritty and brakes, drivetrains and clothing wear out at a frightening rate. The worst were the winter night rides because although good fun they were invariably filthy and wet and I would end up freezing cold, hosing myself and the bike down late in the evening then blocking the shower with mud and getting moaned at for coming to bed late! 

The other problem with MTBing is that it doesn't really get you that fit because you spend so much time standing around, yakking, fixing punctures or admiring the view. I was tired of the occasional conflicts with other trail users and the attitude of some fellow riders. I also grew to dislike the beer-swilling antics of some MTBers - they would spend the day in the saddle then finish in the pub necking lager and replacing all the energy with empty calories! Amazing numbers of MTBers actually have quite serious beer bellies as a consequence. On the road bike I'm loving the clean, pure feeling, the speed and the low maintenance. Road riding has shot my fitness into a different stratosphere. It's much more demanding as a discipline and you need to take more care of yourself to get the best from it.

The poor old MTB just gets taken out for the odd family trip nowadays. When I do ride on club trips I find I'm one of the fastest because I'm properly fit for the first time ever.


----------

